# Anyone out there going to IAP in May?



## carrieb (10 Feb 2005)

Hey there,

Just wanted to know if anyone out there is going to IAP this May?  Although I don't have my official message yet..I've been told by my ULO rep that I am scheduled for IAP May 24/2005.

Carrie RN


----------



## airforcedave (28 Feb 2005)

I won't be at IAP, but i'll certainly be there for BOTP during May.   

You'll love IAP.   Everyone does.     ;D


----------



## laser_taser_blazer (28 Feb 2005)

What's IAP? and why does start before BOTP?


----------



## carpediem (28 Feb 2005)

From the Canadian Forces Leadership
and Recruit School Joining Instructions:

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/english/officers/ralliement/IAP-BOTP-joining-ang.pdf

Initial assessment period
(IAP)
and
Basic officer training period
(BOTP)

Briefly, IAP = introduction to the military, BOTP = introduction to being an officer.


----------



## DrSize (28 Feb 2005)

I wish I was going in May but I have to wait until the September one...the one in May is only for pilots


----------



## Glorified Ape (1 Mar 2005)

DC said:
			
		

> I won't be at IAP, but i'll certainly be there for BOTP during May.



Hey, me too! I'm looking forward to it, and especially SLT - supposedly it's a great time.


----------



## nurse sarah (1 Mar 2005)

Ahhh SLT. Got 3 almost 3 months of that myself this summer...heard it was very easy(especially if you're in remedial sandbox like me ) and lots of free time. Fridays off sometimes and other Fridays in jeans! woohoo! I'm definitely going to be jealous of everyone else actually doing the really fun stuff though (IAP/BOTP)!


----------



## airforcedave (1 Mar 2005)

Hey Glorified Ape

We'll probably be in the same platoon, they usually stick us civi u's together.   

We're you in the IAP courses that started later in the summer last year?  You probably saw us around, we were the only course there that was still wearing the old combats.


----------



## Glorified Ape (1 Mar 2005)

DC said:
			
		

> Hey Glorified Ape
> 
> We'll probably be in the same platoon, they usually stick us civi u's together.
> 
> We're you in the IAP courses that started later in the summer last year?   You probably saw us around, we were the only course there that was still wearing the old combats.



Yeah, I remember you guys. We started our IAP on July 5th or so - I was 38E and our sister pltn was 39E. Hopefully we'll have good course staff - the guys we had last summer were phenomenal.


----------



## Big Foot (1 Mar 2005)

DC, you were not the only platoon in the old green combats. 31E, 32E and 34F all were wearing the greens. I should know, i still have my greens in one of my boxes  I was in 31E and i start BOTP on May 9th.


----------



## TheCheez (2 Mar 2005)

To those of you who were in 39E: Thank you for leaving so much info on the computer. Much of it was very helpful when we started in Sept.


----------



## hooch (2 Mar 2005)

I did BOTP this past summer (May-mid June)...it was a blast, we were thrown in with a bunch of UTPNCM's and had a chance to soak up some of the great stories, practical jokes, and advice they were more than willing to offer. I was fortunate enough (so I've been told) to get exempted from SLT and do OJT instead...from what I gathered, the novelty wore off pretty quick and it was intensely boring for the most part.


----------



## airforcedave (2 Mar 2005)

Yeah we weren't.   Sorry for missing you guys Bigfoot.   I was in 33E, the freakishly small civi u platoon.   Everyone else was prep year, RMC recourse or UTs I believe.   (correct me if I am wrong)

You start may 9th because you dont need to do week zero?

Hoping for some good staff this time around too.

You guys had access to a computer... damn!! we had to write our memos the old fashion way!


----------



## Big Foot (2 Mar 2005)

DC, you were right. We were all Preps, RMC Recourse or UTPNCMs. I'm not sure why we start May 9th, though I'm pretty sure that is when we start. I think we might end up doing 0-week here in Kingston then heading out to St-Jean for the rest of it.


----------



## DVessey (2 Mar 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> Yeah, I remember you guys. We started our IAP on July 5th or so - I was 38E and our sister pltn was 39E. Hopefully we'll have good course staff - the guys we had last summer were phenomenal.



"What the hell is that on your long PT?"

Nice to see a familiar face on here...

I'll also be heading out for BOTP on May 9th... have to wait till the end of march to see if I'm SLT exempt though. Should be a great summer!


----------



## NavalGent (2 Mar 2005)

TheCheez said:
			
		

> To those of you who were in 39E: Thank you for leaving so much info on the computer. Much of it was very helpful when we started in Sept.



Ah, yeah, that was my platoon. No problem, glad we could help, lol. I heard that some folks from my platoon left some swiffer-wet cloths behind one of those access panels in the washroom of one of the pods. Did you guys find those or anything else from us?


----------



## Glorified Ape (2 Mar 2005)

DVessey said:
			
		

> "What the hell is that on your long PT?"
> 
> Nice to see a familiar face on here...
> 
> I'll also be heading out for BOTP on May 9th... have to wait till the end of march to see if I'm SLT exempt though. Should be a great summer!



Vessey! Hey dude, I didn't know you posted here. I hear Cox does too but I haven't run into him. Ahhh, the long PT. I'm not sure anything can surpass Master Seaman's inspections but I guess we'll find out.


----------



## DVessey (2 Mar 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> Vessey! Hey dude, I didn't know you posted here. I hear Cox does too but I haven't run into him. Ahhh, the long PT. I'm not sure anything can surpass Master Seaman's inspections but I guess we'll find out.



Ii wonder if he's still around the mega... I'm sure you can still hear his voice echoing around the walls though.

Yeah, Cox is around here somewhere.. every now and then anyway.


----------



## DaveK (2 Mar 2005)

In memory of MadMax, G-d kill me.


----------



## Glorified Ape (3 Mar 2005)

DVessey said:
			
		

> Ii wonder if he's still around the mega... I'm sure you can still hear his voice echoing around the walls though.
> 
> Yeah, Cox is around here somewhere.. every now and then anyway.



lol I'm rusty on my Master Seaman impression. I'm hoping he's still in St. Jean (but hoping for his sake that he's not - he didn't seem to like the posting much). I can see it now: marching down the hallway and the master seaman comes walking by and clotheslines the CPC with his pace stick.


----------



## TheCheez (3 Mar 2005)

I didn't hear of anyone finding any swiffers but aparently someone was kind enough to leave a watch in a room with the alarm set to ~3AM >


----------

